# need intel ich8 family usb universal host controller drivers!



## satanicguardian (Aug 20, 2007)

Help?


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

They're included in Windows...

You need to have Service Pack 1, preferably SP2, to get USB 2.0 support in Windows XP.

You may need to update the Intel Chipset drivers though: http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Det...&OSFullName=Windows* XP Home Edition&lang=eng


----------

